# New girl



## common fault (Aug 17, 2013)

Just saw this section and thought to say "Hi" to everyone. 
Just picked up my red tt 2 days ago and absolutely loving it. 
Here is she :










Excuse for the dirty alloys but weather been rubbish last couple of days and had no chance to clean it properly

Thank you ,

D


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Welcome D, so what's the common fault :wink:


----------



## common fault (Aug 17, 2013)

grasmere said:


> Welcome D, so what's the common fault :wink:


 Haha, 
Nothing common yet( god forbit  ), but if there is something wrong for some reason it's always "common fault" 
So I through to use it as a username lol.


----------



## capnjapseye (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful car


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ok , the cars lovelly mate,, but i thot you was gonna post a picture of yer nu bird.. :?


----------



## capnjapseye (Jul 28, 2013)

My new bird (actually we've had him 15 years)


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

My fav colour too.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome along, great choice of colour


----------

